# Electricity Water Telephone Internet - Getting Turned On



## Mycetes (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,

In October we will take possession of a completely newly built apartment in the village of Ericeira, Lisbon Coast. Before we do that we would like to know what we have to do to have all its services and utilities turned on the day we move in or soon after.

Electricity Water [and Sewerage] Telephone Internet

Who needs contacting: addresses + phone numbers - do they speak english?

What deposits need paying?
How long do the contract take to be ready?

Who are the suppliers/providers of these services?
Do they have to read the meters? or do we do that?

How much are these services?

Can we choose not to have NETCABO cable TV, but just the Internet and telephone service? How much does it cost? Line rental etc.?

Any relevant advice gratefully welcome


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the forum,

We are closing on our apartment in Algrave next week (cross your fingers).
As for the Gas, Water and Electricity ur real estate is taking care of this at no extra cost to us.


----------

